# Wife's b'day present



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

A display cabinet I built for my wife's birthday present:











It has adjustable shelves and LED lighting on both front sides and across thet top.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Michael.. 

FANTASTIC job.... no doubt the Mrs. was/is one happy camper....



bill


----------



## gallianp (Oct 13, 2009)

A beauty for a beauty!!


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Very nice clean look!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

That's awesome! I bet she was VERY pleased!


----------



## RobHimself (May 13, 2011)

This first project I click on and get to see something super clean like this? Impressive work, I am sure she loves it.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

*Very nice!!*


----------



## joedad (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks great.


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

That's one Birthday gift she will remember forever, very nice indeed.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Well done Michael. Is this project built from plans or your own design? I encourage members to take photos and describe the process while building to assist other members in creating projects. We all benefit from this type of sharing.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Wow and you kept that a secret how??


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

Mike said:


> Well done Michael. Is this project built from plans or your own design? I encourage members to take photos and describe the process while building to assist other members in creating projects. We all benefit from this type of sharing.


My own plans, actually I just designed this as I went...LOL


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

xplorx4 said:


> Wow and you kept that a secret how??


There are no secrets in our household....LOL

It was actually done on request.


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

Very clean and I like the color


----------



## walowan (Jan 21, 2011)

papawd said:


> Very clean and I like the color


That's minwax golden pecan with water base poly on red oak.


----------



## MaxCohen (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice symmetry in the design. Well done!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

MaxCohen said:


> Nice symmetry in the design. Well done!


welcome to the forum, Max


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

wow, this is just wonderful..I bet your wife is thrilled


----------



## metalmaker80 (Jul 12, 2011)

That is beautiful! Nice design, clean lines as well. I am sure she is enjoying it.


----------



## Neil Moon (Jul 14, 2008)

very nice


----------



## JKV (May 21, 2011)

Great job, Michael, I am sure the wife is well pleased.


----------



## TomACE (Dec 28, 2011)

nice work


----------



## psimanovicki (Nov 4, 2011)

very nice,


----------

